# Never seen so many yotes at one time



## Vash (Oct 8, 2004)

WOW, did I have a hunt Friday. The weather turned a little last week so I decided to get up early before school and sit on a hill and just see what was moving around. not a half hour into shooting light and they started coming. I saw three about a 1/4 mile away chasing some pheasents, then they started running in my general direction. I shot the first one at about 75 yards and the next one at about 90. The third one got into the trees but apeared again about 200yards away with only two bullets left I was able to wound reload and kill the third one. I gathered those three and began the hike out when two more ran out of the trees and across the field unprepared I let them go. to make a long story short I didn't go to school and saw 17 coyotes that day only ended up shooting 5 though...<<CAN YOU BEAT THIS>> :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work how were they responding to the calls,pretty good? last weekend they didn't seem real ready for the calls yet the weather maybe just hasn't been cold long enough yet.


----------

